

Google Chrome: A Masterstroke or a Blunder? - etal
http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2008/09/google-chrome-a-masterstroke-or-a-blunder.html

======
stcredzero
_If Microsoft integrates MSN search or other services tightly into IE, it will
be harder for Google to cry foul_

I say let Microsoft try. They've grown so large and ossified to such an
extent, such an attempt would end up a move in Google's favor. If Microsoft
wants to create their own controlled, sanitized version of the Internet, let
them. They'll fail to respond to the market, and the market will move past
them. AOL's already been done, and its time is past. Kids now grow up with the
Internet, and shepherding by marketers is just seen as an annoyance.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Among the young especially, Microsoft has a terrible name.

------
rodburch
as many others have said, until the internet is as reliable and secure as my
desktop, it will not replace my desktop, only augment it. the security
challenge can be met. the reliability challenge will be around for a while.

